# 94 is running now, but has some issues please help



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone.

Replaced the fuel pump and she cranked right up and purred like a rotweller (guess the typical exhaust studs are broken there has a leak up near the rear pf the motor0 

Ok for the issue here goes

The Maxima is a 94 Gxe so it has the sohc 3.0 in it with 91k almost 92k upon running it starts to smoke under the hood, its coming from the rear of the motor near the firewall. I haven’t driven the car as I have to buy the tag add it to my ins policy and replace the tires as they have bad weather cracking from it sitting so much. Where would be the first place to look for this oil leak at back there? It’s a little harder to see where it might be than own our z31. I am sorta in shock it would be leaking with only 91k my Z31 has 179k and hasn’t ever leaked. Maybe it’s from it sitting up for so long? Any help and ideals are great

Thanks guys

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I have seen small leaks that make engines smoke near the firewall, but this dissappears after a couple of hours worth of driving. Another Okie, hell yeah.


----------

